# Just saw this on a Chinese planted tank forum



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm drooling all over my keyboard...


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

what am I looking, sorry if its obvious to you but im reasonably new to planted tanks


----------



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

That's Bucephalandra Sp. "Kedagang". Rare and slow growing.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

thats gotta be atleast a hundred plantlets......could you imagine how much money that guy could make selling those.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow!!! Yes that's a lot of $$$.
I wonder if he grew that?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

that was meticulously stolen from the borneo!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

acitydweller said:


> that was meticulously stolen from the borneo!


Exactly what I think 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

Here is the original post with more pictures. The guy spent almost 2 years growing this.

http://bbs.tropica.cn/thread-857568-1-1.html


----------



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

Here is his another Bucephalandra tank:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow!!!! And a nice bush of rotala sunset in the back.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

that's what i thought too... look at that color


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Dang. I'd love to go places and (legally) collect plants.


----------

